# Fuente 12Volt - 90Amp



## emiliano17 (Abr 3, 2010)

Hola gente, quiero fabricar una fuente de alimentacion que me convierta de 220V a 12V 90A. Esto es para hacer funcionar en mi casa un amplificador para automovil, que segun dice el manual consume 89A a pleno funcionamiento y tiene 2 fusibles de 40A cada uno. Tengo pensado comprar un transformador q me convierta a 12V y aguante 90A, luego agregar un puente de diodos para rectificar y un condensador grande para filtrar.. Quisiera alguna opinion, sobre si esto q quiero hacer me funcionaria bien para lo que quiero, y si es asi.. q diodos tengo que comprar y que capacitor.. Gracias!


----------



## alexus (Abr 3, 2010)

te va a salir UN OJO DE LA CARA ESE TRAFO!!

volcate por el lado de las fuentes conmutadas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2010)

¿Un cargador arrancador profesional?


----------



## fernandob (Abr 4, 2010)

pero...........esa corriente sera a maxima potencia, no creo que uses eso en tu casa.
y cuanto tiempo la usaras a esa potencia ???


----------



## emiliano17 (Abr 4, 2010)

Jajaja si *alexus*.. supongo que debe salir muy caro ese trafo, pero algo tengo q*UE* hacer, porque al amplificador ya lo tengo y es nuevo.
*DOSMETROS* no se a q*UE* te referis con esa pregunta..
Si f*ernandob*, esa corriente es a maxima potencia y tengo pensado usarla en mi casa, pero durante periodos muy cortos, porq*UE* imaginate q*UE* sino me hecharian jajaja.. Si fuese una fuente de 60Amp creo q*UE* tambien me serviria.. pero de todos modos es algo dificil de costruir. Averigue en una casa de electronica y el trafo mas grande es de 12V 20A y cuesta $150..
Alguien tiene idea si se consiguen fuentes ya armadas con esas caracteristicas y los precios? porq*UE* no encuentro por ninguna lado con semejante potencia,, yo soy de Rosario.


----------



## rash (Abr 4, 2010)

guau¡¡¡¡ estas hablando de una potencia de más de 1000w....
además 90A pueden ser peligrosos si se saben manipular...
una cosa, tu amplificador es de coche no?, normalmente son amplificadores de alta potencia que estan divididos en dos partes; una la fuente de alimentación conmutada y la otra la etapa de potencia de audio, la fuente de alimentación conmutada hace que los 12 v de la bateria de un coche se transformen en una tensión simétrica del tipo +35,0,-35 V y esta es la tensión de alimentación del amplificador de audio... a lo mejor se podría deducir donde van esas tensiones en el amplificador y desconectar la fuente conmutada... así podrás utilizar un transformador más conveniente y barato....

es una opcion.... saludos y espero que tengas muuy buenas relaciones con tus vecinos,,, jejeje


----------



## emiliano17 (Abr 4, 2010)

Si, es un aplificador de auto. Para hacer eso tendria q*UE* desarmar el amplificador y es nuevo.. no se si me animo juaa, yo estudie electronica, tengo un conocimiento medio, pero poca practica.. Vos decis q*UE* vale la pena q*UE* lo habra e identifique las partes? Por supuesto que un trafo de -35, 0, +35 me saldria mas barato, y la verdad q*UE* no me habia ocurrido esto, te agradezo por decirme 
El amplificador es un Roadstar "Power One" que entrega 100Wrms x 4 a 4ohms y 180Wrms x4 a 2ohm, es muy conocido. Me aconsejas abrirlo?


----------



## fernandob (Abr 4, 2010)

si fueses a usar de verdad ..digamos 70 amper :
tenes idea de el cable que tendrias que usar ???


----------



## DANDY (Abr 4, 2010)

lo del transformador mas barato cuando son de mas tension lo dudo mucho ya que de igual manera el transformador te lo van a cobrar por potencia y la potencia que vas a necesitar siempre será la misma aprox tus 1000w ... lo de la tension de +35 0 -35 tampoco es muy acertada ya que la tension de la fuente para alcanzar tus 1000w depende de la impedancia de tu parlante un ejemplo en un amplificador UCD se requieren +100 0 -100 para obtener 1250w en un parlante de 4ohm ...pero si encuentras la etapa de la fuente alli si te ahorrarias en los diodos,los condensadores,y los disipadores.. y algo mas los trafos no vienen con +35 0 -35 por que son de alterna, ahora que te encuentes uno con toma central de 25-0-25 y luego cuando hagas tu fuente simetrica te salgan +35 0 -35 aprox ...es muy distinto


----------



## emiliano17 (Abr 4, 2010)

DANDY y vos que me recomendas? necesito hacer funcionar ese amplificador en mi casa.

fernandob no tengo ni idea q*UE* cable tengo que usar, supongo que debe ser muy grande.. No se que hacer... que me recomiendan? pregunto por fuentes armadas? hago una fuente de 12Volt 70amp??

Tengo el amplificador aca al lado, no se si abrirlo para fijarme si tiene una fuente conmutada y ver cual es la tension de salida con cual alimenta al ampli.. tengo miedo de romperla.. jaja


----------



## DANDY (Abr 4, 2010)

desarmala nomas no creo que se rompa te fijas cual es la tension de su fuente si es simetrica o no y luego avisas


----------



## emiliano17 (Abr 4, 2010)

ya la desarme pero no logro identificar las partes, tiene 2 bobinas grandecitas q*UE* supongo deben convertir la tension.. pero es todo muy integrado.. :S


----------



## borja1234567 (Abr 4, 2010)

y por que no usas una bateria de coche, total si es para ratos cortos te vale

la bateria la pueds cargar con un transformador pequeño.


----------



## emiliano17 (Abr 4, 2010)

gracias por la sugerencia borja, pero me parece poco practico, pues tendria q*UE* estar cargando la bateria a cada rato.. ademas las baterias tienen una vida util q*UE* se hace bastante corta haciendola consumir tanto con una potencia de este tipo.. 
Creo que comprar una fuente de 12V 60A me saldria bastante carito.. :S
No se que hacer!!! tengo la potencia y la quiero usar.. jaa ensima tengo 1 subwoofer pioner, dos driver y dos super tweter para conectar, pero no puedo alimentarla, me da mucha bronca.. pero ya encontrare la solucion..


----------



## luisgrillo (Abr 4, 2010)

amigo, te sale mas barato comprarte 2 baterias de gel de super extra larga duracion para conectar e ampli, que comprarte una fuente de 12V 90 Amp. que casi estoy seguro que te duraran mas las baterias que el amplificador.


----------



## rash (Abr 4, 2010)

pero para ese amplificador no te hacen falta 90A.... mira lo mejor es que te recojas una bateria de coche como dicen los compañeros.... o bien comprarte una fuente 12V 45-50A.....


----------



## fernandob (Abr 4, 2010)

borja1234567 dijo:


> y por que no usas una bateria de coche, total si es para ratos cortos te vale
> 
> la bateria la pueds cargar con un transformador pequeño.


 
...............



emiliano17 dijo:


> gracias por la sugerencia borja, pero me parece poco practico, pues tendria q estar cargando la bateria a cada rato.. ademas las baterias tienen una vida util q se hace bastante corta haciendola consumir tanto con una potencia de este tipo..
> ..


 
rapidoto llegaste a esa conclusion que te hizo descartar esa BUENA IDEA.
pero tu opinion es errada:
la tendrias que estar cargando ?? y ?? que ?? es mas facil que la fuente que propones, con un trafo de dicroica electromecanico lo haces.

la bateria tiene una vida util ?? y?? si ., pero el autoesteroe fue diseñado para un auto, con la idea de que la bateria este ahi , por algo.
y de paso le sacas doble uso a la bateria :
iluminacion de emergencia.


----------



## emiliano17 (Abr 4, 2010)

Gente una bateria para auto, 12V 75A cuesta casi $400, me parece bastante caro como para ser tan poco practica.. Creo q*UE* con ese dinero tengo q*UE* conseguir una fuente de alimentacion acorde a mi ampli.. o no? Insisto que me parece poco practico tener una bateria de auto en mi casa y cargarla a cada rato..
Yo soy de Rosario, Argentina. Acabo de encontrar una direccion de una fabrica de transformadores y fuentes de alimentacion.. creo q*UE* voy a consultar ahí y despues veré. Aunque tenia ganas de hacerla yo mismo para gastar menos dinero, pero con preguntar no pierdo nada 

Prefiero tener una fuente de alimentacion mas chica ej 50A que no me permita usar mi amplificador a pleno antes de una bateria de autos, es mi opinion.. Pero de todos modos quiero hacer andar este ampli, entonces voy a tener en cuenta tambien la bateria de auto.. Gracias por las sugerencias y concejos


----------



## DanielU (Abr 4, 2010)

Vende el ampli y armate alguno de los que esta en Audio: Gran señal.


----------



## Nimer (Abr 4, 2010)

$400 una batería de auto.

Rectificar los 12v, que soporte 90A de carga, entonces pensá en un puente rectificador de mínimo 200A... Filtremos los 12v para una corriente de 90A con capacitores...
Y comprá un trafo de 9v x 90A.
Sacá cuentas.. Y pensá qué es más práctico..

Por acá ariba te dijeron que vendas esa potencia y te armes una de gran señal... Me parece lo más lógico si lo vas a usar en tu casa.


----------



## DANDY (Abr 4, 2010)

si tanto quieres hacerte tu fuente de 12vdc en 90A vas a necesitar un transformador 1KVA con salida de 10VAC para que al rectificar y filtrar te sangan tus 13V,un diodo puente hecho con 4 diodos tipo perno de 100A cada uno,muy buenos disipadores, un conjunto de condensadores suponiendo 2200uF por amperio 2200*90=198000uF, y unos cables... mejor no te cuento.... ve sumando tus gastos y te daras una grata sorpresa


----------



## emiliano17 (Abr 4, 2010)

Gente estuve conversando con mi hermano y despues de pensar.. estoy viendo con cariño la idea de poner una bateria de auto jajaja.. Alguien sabe q*UE* autonomia tendria? es decir, cuanto tiempo funcionando sin cargarla..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿Un cargador arrancador profesional?


 


emiliano17 dijo:


> *DOSMETROS* no se a q te referis con esa pregunta..


 






Cargador: 12 - 24 V. 100 AMP. Arrancador hasta 500 AMP. 

Le ponés los capacitores y listo.

Si tenés una soldadora electrica, le sacás dos derivaciones a 10 Vca y 20 Vca, rectificás y filtrás para obtener 14Vcc.

Me refería (un poco irónicamente ) a que de ese tamaño mas o menos te va a quedar .

Son buenas las opciones de la batería de coche (no de gel) y cargador, o entrarle a la potencia después de la fuente , ahí serían 40+40 Vcc y muchos menos amperes ?

Saludos


----------



## emiliano17 (Abr 4, 2010)

*DOSMETROS* tengo ganas de entrarle a la potencia despues de la fuente.. pero me da miedo hacer c*****da, hoy la abri y es un quilombo.. hay un par de bobinas grandes q*UE* deben convertir la tencion, desp*UÉS* capacitores... vos decis que mida voltaje para ver donde entra la tension?? me podes guiar para q*UE* me salga bien eso?

Mañana le saco una foto para que tengas una idea de lo que es.. quizas sea sencillo, no se jaa



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Primero con las abreviaturas patéticas de chat y ahora con el lenguaje... Vamos mal.
> Por favor, escribí correctamente en el foro. Es un pedido y una advertencia.


----------



## HLozada (Abr 4, 2010)

Si consigues una fuente de esa magnitud te va a costar mas que un buen aplificador para casa, si persistes en la idea, puedes comprar 5 tranformadores de 20 amp. y usar 5 rectificadores, varios condensadores en paralelo para llegar a 180mil mf. unos 20 transistores 2n3055, la madre de los disipadores para fijarlos, un buen transistor driver y un regulador 7815, si el costo no te asusta, me avisas para enviarte un esquematico, ya que no lo tengo a la mano en este instante. por aqui a la orden.


----------



## alexus (Abr 5, 2010)

esto lo hicimos en una exposicion de fin de curso en la UTU, teniamos un equipo de car audio, pero armado "como centro musical", y lo que hicimos fue, usar un motor de lavarropas, y mediante correas-poleas le pusimos un alternador de auto, luego, lo que sigue...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2010)

emiliano17 dijo:


> *DOSMETROS* tengo ganas de entrarle a la potencia despues de la fuente.. pero me da miedo hacer cagada, hoy la abri y es un quilombo.. hay un par de bobinas grandes q deben convertir la tencion, desp capacitores... vos decis que mida voltaje para ver donde entra la tension?? me podes guiar para q me salga bien eso?
> 
> Mañana le saco una foto para que tengas una idea de lo que es.. quizas sea sencillo, no se jaa


 
Danos la marca y el modelo a ver si alguno tiene el circuito, podrias fijarte en el buscador a ver si alguno ya lo subió o probá de pedirlo en :
*Documentación, circuitos y esquemas* 

Tenes dos grupos de transistores de potencia , uno corresponde a la fuente y que están alimentados con 12Vcc y ellos a su vez manejan un transformador (¿toroide?) y a la salida de éste tenés díodos y capacitores (con algún eventual inductor) ahí tenés que tener los mas o menos  + 40 - 40 Vcc que van a alimentar al segundo grupo de transistores de potencia que son los del amplificador propiamente dicho.

Habría que ver además los 12 Vcc de los previos .

Saludos !


----------



## emiliano17 (Abr 5, 2010)

Es un amplificador muy comun y conocido. Es un Roadstar Power One 2400 Watts Rs-4510, es un clase AB para autos.
Especificaciones:

    * 4 canais de 100 watts rms em 4 ohms estéreo
    * 4 canais de 180 watts rms em 2 ohms estéreo
    * 2 canais de 360 watts rms em 4 ohms bridged
    * Fonte de saída mosfet power
    * Conectores dourados
    * Fusível de proteção de 40ax2
    * 4 entradas e 2 saídas em rca
    * Resposta de freqüência a 1khz  = 10hz~50khz+0,-3db
    * Crossover 2 vias hi / full / low
    * Dimensões:  249x58x421mm


----------



## Cacho (Abr 5, 2010)

Emiliano17, por favor releé tu mensaje anterior, sobre todo la parte final (la que no escribiste vos, sino yo).
Gracias.


----------



## alexus (Abr 5, 2010)

400 pesos una beteria de auto????


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2010)

100 U$S = 385 pesos


----------

